
Ask HN: What is the fastest distro to boot Raspberry Pi in full screen Chromium? - codeguppy
Hello all,<p>Can you please recommend a very fast Linux distro for Raspberry Pi that boots quickly in a full screen Chromium?<p>I need to boot a Raspberry Pi Zero in under 3 seconds.<p>Thanks!
======
gitgud
> _" I need to boot a Raspberry Pi Zero in under 3 seconds"_

Not sure that speed is possible, but maybe a faster SD card would help boot
raspian quickly.

Then you can use this method to boot Chrome into "kiosk mode"

[https://www.google.com/amp/s/blockdev.io/raspberry-
pi-2-and-...](https://www.google.com/amp/s/blockdev.io/raspberry-
pi-2-and-3-chromium-in-kiosk-mode/amp/)

------
totony
Raspbian should work, just disable everything thats not needed

------
wprapido
FydeOS is the way to go. Arch is super fast, lightweight and works on Rasp

